# Noahs Ark Guinea Pig Rescue



## rye (Sep 11, 2012)

A Small fostering and rehoming sanctuary for unwanted guinea pigs or guinea pigs urgently needing a new home. I am happy to help people who can no longer keep there piggies anymore and have to rehome them. I can accept both male and female piggies( I have 1 male pig myself). I can house both indoor and outdoor(depending on the pig). Im available to pick up piggies as i have my own transport, im based in pontefract but will travel to wakefield, doncaster, barnsley and some parts of leeds and i will happily take piggies to there new homes when found. Im an experienced guinea pig owner and have lots of knowledge on their care, im also completing a guinea pig care certificate course. For more info or if you need to find your piggie a new home or are interested in adopting and rehoming a piggie please contact Gemma on 07538201722  thanks. I will reply to all messages/texts left.
I have had lots of interest from people wanting to rehome piggies!!!
*****SPACES AVAILABLE NOW TO TAKE IN UNWANTED PIGGIES*****


----------



## Gyorgyus (Oct 7, 2012)

rye said:


> A Small fostering and rehoming sanctuary for unwanted guinea pigs or guinea pigs urgently needing a new home. I am happy to help people who can no longer keep there piggies anymore and have to rehome them. I can accept both male and female piggies( I have 1 male pig myself). I can house both indoor and outdoor(depending on the pig). Im available to pick up piggies as i have my own transport, im based in pontefract but will travel to wakefield, doncaster, barnsley and some parts of leeds and i will happily take piggies to there new homes when found. Im an experienced guinea pig owner and have lots of knowledge on their care, im also completing a guinea pig care certificate course. For more info or if you need to find your piggie a new home or are interested in adopting and rehoming a piggie please contact Gemma on 07538201722  thanks. I will reply to all messages/texts left.
> I have had lots of interest from people wanting to rehome piggies!!!
> *****SPACES AVAILABLE NOW TO TAKE IN UNWANTED PIGGIES*****


Hi Rye.When I was reading your post I was so pleased,but then I saw where do you live unfortunately it isn't passible to meet as I'm living in Gloucester.
I have 2 girls and 1 boy guinea pigs who are 3 month old.Unfortunately when they were born I tought all girl,but I relised lately 1 of them is boy.I would like to swap this boy for 1 or 2 girl/s.Do you have any idea or advice for me?
Thanks
Gyorgyus


----------

